# The Axis Mod : Rip Trippers



## Alex (12/5/14)

*

Published on May 12, 2014 *

In this vaping product review, I talk about The Axis by Ante Meridiem Productions, which I received from Louie, who owns 2 vaping shops out in Cali. You can place an order by phone for this mod at 310.980.4453. The shop addresses are below. The RDA I was using ion this gaping video was the Castle V1.


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

@Alex I tried to watch the video, but catch myself time again staring at your avatar though ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

Reminds me of a Provari, nice but unnecessary for that price


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

More of a collectors piece


----------

